# DIY Background Showcase



## Malawi_Junkie

*Everyone post a pic of your BG.*










Come on Let's See Em


----------



## css virginia

Looks Good and has a Natural appearance...I like it.!! 8)


----------



## mightyevil




----------



## Malawi_Junkie

Nice!!!!

*Come on guys let's see some more pics!!!!!*


----------



## a_c_arnold




----------



## gtphale

a-c I absolutly loved your background. After I built mine I seen a vid of it and fell in love with it. If you ever go and sell the tank with background I want you to PM me I'll buy it.

Well here is mine, sucks I had to follow the best one I have ever seen.


----------



## Guams




----------



## Malawi_Junkie

That's what I'm talking about guys!!! These look great

*Let's keep it going*


----------



## fishwolfe

opcorn:


----------



## tmds3

Hopefully when I tackle this project it will look half as good as these


----------



## R-DUB

This is my BG.


----------



## Malawi_Junkie

Bump


----------



## CRich2084

Wow, these BGs are great!


----------



## Ed_209

Here's an older pic of mine.


----------



## Malawi_Junkie

*CRich2084*
Nice work my friend, very natural looking

*Ed_209*
Looks great! any updated pics?

*Keep those pics coming*


----------



## Mugen-Malawi

SHOW OFFS. LOL. :thumb:  opcorn:


----------



## cjacob316

i keep going back and forth on making one for my 55, but i'm not sure i want to take up the space

i've thought about making jutting out pieces for the intake (maybe using the corners of ice chests) and then cutting out thin rock shapes to fill in, that way it will only take up about an inch


----------



## Agnag

I like this thread, I'm going to attempt to make my first one and you guys are giving me great ideas.. Good work guys looks great!


----------



## Wolffishin

How 'bout a background module?

Not as nice as the others but just enough to hide the intake tube and heater, without using up too much space in the 55G.


----------



## Malawi_Junkie

Wolf I like what you've done here.


----------



## Harkinstein

Finally took a picture of my finished bg.


----------



## zorans83

Really nice backgrounds.I have a couple of mine to show but cant post pictures or links. Need to have at least 5 posts.Any of u guys know how to avoid this??


----------



## Malawi_Junkie

*Harkinstein*
That looks really cool really shows off their colors. What size tank is it?

*zorans83*
4 more to go then put em up for us to see!


----------



## Harkinstein

It's a 55. I tried to keep it dark, but my light is super bright.


----------



## zorans83

Here are my DIY backgrounds.Pictures are bad but I hope you'll see beyond my photographic disability  http://www.akvaristika.com.mk/phpbb3/vi ... f=5&t=2184


----------



## Malawi_Junkie

*zorans83*
Those look really nice. Any pics of them in the tank?


----------



## zorans83

Just one.Tanks are not ready for the others.http://www.aquaticacentral.com/smfboard ... 231.0.html


----------



## Morpheus

These all look great. Might I suggest though that if you posted a thread here on how you made these, include the link to the thread along with the picture. That way if someone sees one they like, they can click the link to see how it was made.


----------



## mightyevil

*zorans83*
Very nice... You have a style I have not seen before very intriguing :thumb: ...


----------



## mightyevil

Still a work in progress...


----------



## zorans83

mightyevil I already saw yours in another post.It looks very good.I am also impressed by the paint job.The hardest thing for these backgrounds is finding real rocks that will fit in.I suggest you paint some parts of your bg same color as the rocks (or maybe paint some of the rocks  )
That's what i did on my first background and I think it worked.


----------



## stouty109

a_c_arnold said:


>


Sweet lookin BG and i love that Cichlid


----------



## mightyevil

zorans83 said:


> mightyevil I already saw yours in another post.It looks very good.I am also impressed by the paint job.The hardest thing for these backgrounds is finding real rocks that will fit in.I suggest you paint some parts of your bg same color as the rocks (or maybe paint some of the rocks  )
> That's what i did on my first background and I think it worked.


The highlights of the background are the same color of some of the rocks but due to the lighting you can't see it very well. I may try to move the lighter rocks to the back and the darker ones to the front, I think that would make it look better. I also have to change the lighting on this tank but that will have to wait since I have to pay some bills and catch up with my salt water tanks.


----------



## myfirstgixxer07

opcorn: Great ideas for my background


----------



## stouty109

here is my 1st 20gal DIY Background, im goin to change the color if it to grays and browns to make it look more realistic and change the rock as well i just use it a a fry/grow out tank


----------



## SD619

Sorry for the double post lol


----------



## SD619




----------



## bubG

all very nice. gettin my wheels turning, just setting up my 210 now, could be delayed longer for sake of background

Great job guys


----------



## Malawi_Junkie

Bump


----------



## Malawi_Junkie

Let's see some more of those finished BG's.


----------



## Malawi_Junkie

BG by TNFISHFAN



















Link to TNFISHFAN BG Thread
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=210928&start=0


----------



## Malawi_Junkie

BG by Benaiah



















Link to Benaiah BG Thread
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=211866


----------



## Malawi_Junkie

BG by MonteSS










Link to MonteSS BG Thread
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=210222&postdays=0&postorder=asc&&start=0


----------



## Malawi_Junkie

BG by Tinga










Link to Tinga BG Thread
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=205561


----------



## knotty dreadlocks

nice looking backgrounds. but does anyone have some texas holey rock with their backgrounds


----------



## Afishionado

A couple of the more interesting ones I've made. Both were made to be removable and re-usable. The second one is better made and truly can be removed or added back to the tank at will. (Done it several times already without removing the fish).


----------



## stouty109

Afishionado said:


> A couple of the more interesting ones I've made. Both were made to be removable and re-usable. The second one is better made and truly can be removed or added back to the tank at will. (Done it several times already without removing the fish).


since you have taken them out, do u know how many gallon of water they take up? 
they look really good i like the first one better nicely done


----------



## Afishionado

Thanks! Not sure about the volume - I didn't think of measuring that, perhaps I will next time (I plan to pull everything out soon for a spring cleaning & population thinning).

Both were made to be more or less neutrally buoyant and easily kept in place with a few rocks at the bottom and clips at the top. The first one was quite a bit heavier out of water because it included more substantial ledges, and also because the second one is lightened by a number of little pvc passageways and tunnels built into it. The 1st one had become wedged into place and broke when I removed it. I applied lessons learned to the second one; it is not quite as snug, and I scuffed the styrofoam and plexiglass backing for a better bond, and also coated it with epoxy to further strengthen it and skip the curing process.


----------



## Joekahuna

how did you guys do these!?!?!?


----------



## Afishionado

stouty109 said:


> since you have taken them out, do u know how many gallon of water they take up? they look really good i like the first one better nicely done


Ok, I measured it (the second one) It takes up approx. 11.5 US gallons. This is in a 150g (interior measurements 71.5" x 17.5") and based on a difference of approx. 2 1/8" in water height. As it is built on an acryllic backing I made it as thin as possible in between the "rock" protrusions.

Joekahuna, this is not a method a lot of people use (from what I've seen), but I used sheets of acryllic, with styrofoam siliconed to it, then hollowed out and filled in with mortar to make it roughly neutrally buoyant (and I do mean roughly). Epoxy coating is optional, but having tried it both ways I would probably use it again if creating another removable BG.


----------



## Joekahuna

it looks very nice...now where can I find a couple of step by step on the backgrounds?


----------



## Amazilia

This site has some step by step on DIY BG and so does youtube. Good luck!

Great backgrounds everyone. Since I need to start all over this has been fun to go through.


----------



## xxcov3rxx

opcorn:


----------



## SoDakJeep

This is mine styrofoam, blowtouch, and pond paint is what I used I think it turned out great.


----------



## Afishionado

SoDakJeep said:


> ...I think it turned out great.


No argument here! Very nice indeed :thumb:


----------



## paradigmsk8er

a sneak peek...A complete stand, filter, background build thread to come... as well as more for the tank


----------



## kitana8

Here is mine: 150 gallons intended for Cyathopharynx furcifer, Cyprichromis microlepidotus and some Tanganicodus irsacae. The fish are not there yet, and I plan to add more anubias later on.


----------



## Malawi_Junkie

*SoDakJeep*
I love the lighter color, job well done 

*paradigmsk8er*
Looking good - nice rock work, would like to see some more detailed pics. :thumb:

*kitana8*
Excellent rock work and coloring, I really like this one. =D>

The quality of these BG's are getting better and better. These are some really nice Show Tanks
Thanks for posting


----------



## bacondaddy




----------



## GeriJo

I really like this thread... opcorn:


----------



## tyhoward08

Bacondaddy - I like your BG. I haven't seen anything like that before. Did you silicone each stone individually or is it somehow meshed together?

Afishionado - Thanks for your explanation. I want to try to make my next BG removable. I think I will experiment with the method you discuss.

Here is my DIY background from a few years back. Since taking this picture the gray has been replaced by green algae. Unfortunately, the BG broke during my last move so I am currently in the pain staking process of repairing it. I used 3 sheets of the 2"-3" pink foam from home depot laying out what I wanted it to look like on a piece of cardboard. After I cut out the front I cut into it in the back to make caves. I used a flashlight to make sure I wasn't cutting too thin. I cut the foam in three pieces to fit around the center brace of my 55g.










The background houses two AC110's a 150 watt and a 100 watt heater.

If you have any questions about the materials or processes I followed, PM me.

Thanks,
Tyler


----------



## englishfishyman

There are some beautiful backgrounds on here! Hoping to either buy one or do one myself soon! Hope it will look as good as these. Love them!


----------



## GeriJo

so um... which one of ya'll is building my backgrounds???? LOL :drooling:


----------



## cbbub

My background is a bit different from the rest. I used real rocks, held together by super strong, crystal clear epoxy. I build a wood form that was the exact size as the back of the tank and lined with plastic. Then I poured in two inches of epoxy, set the rocks in, and let cure for 3 days. There are longer rocks at the bottom that act as "feet" and keep the wall leaning against the back. Yes, it's heavy, but it has real caves and looks great.





































Here's a link to the details of the build: http://www.nycichlidforum.com/build...978.html?sid=fd9c1883235585d0b218803318e0a4ab


----------



## GeriJo

Oh my... I love it!!! What did the project cost you start to finish and even more specifically, how much did you spend on the rocks? I want to do something for my 90H but haven't figured out how I want to go about it yet.


----------



## cbbub

Thanks!

I got the rocks (and sand) from the beach, so nothing. But if you are not near a beach or can't collect them from nature, I would go to a landscape supply place, they have big selections and low prices.

The epoxy was about $80 for a gallon. I had the wood and materials for the frame but if you needed to buy you could get it all for less than $20.

Check out the link at the bottom for all the details.


----------



## Antuni

amazing backgrouds


----------



## Doc_Polit

*cbbub*,

I am just curious about coverage with the resin. Did you end up using the full gallon for your project?

If you don't mind my asking, what are the dimensions of your larger form?

Fantastic background! Very unique.


----------



## cbbub

Thanks. The form was 21"x17" x 4" deep. Some rocks stick out 5" or more though. I think I used about 3/4" of a gallon and I actually made a skinny side wall as well with that amount (21"x7"). The website link for the Envirotex is in my full post at the link above. Check it out, great stuff.


----------



## Malawi_Junkie

*cbbub*
Very natural, I like this one alot. =D>


----------



## Sav505

I did this a few years ago for my 180 gallon tank.


----------



## mark P

Hi guys, The gravel is being changed for cichlid sand and the planting needs work, will post another pic when that is done.
This is my first attempt at a diy background, hope you like it.


----------



## Franceschi

Wow!!!!! Lots of great ideas for BG; Makes me feel ashamed of mine...


----------



## freespool

Here is my background. it is all flagstone broken into strips that are around 2-4 inch wide. I use silicone 1 to attach stones together and occasionally to the back glass. I am wanting to build a Styrofoam with cement for my next tank 110 gal also.


----------



## freespool

Here is the background


----------



## Malawi_Junkie

*Sav505*
Nice very natural look, I like it, creates great depth! =D>

*mark P*
Good Job. A little to symetrical for my taste, but to each his/her own. 

*freespool*
That's awesome. So how long did it take to silicone each one of those rocks together? :thumb:

Keep'em coming.


----------



## audio

I am new to the whole fish thing but I can't believe the quality of what I have seen in this topic. I have been really inspired to try one for myself and have to say after looking around on some other forums you guys are clearly best, bar none!


----------



## paradigmsk8er

Final background, some fish missing in that picture.


----------



## Malawi_Junkie

*paradigmsk8er*
Outstanding, Job well done!


----------



## master chi




----------



## kitana8

It look sgood, but I think you will suffer the day you need to catch a fish. I don't like caves in permanent background for that very reason, makes it difficult to grab a cadaver and even worse for a live fish...


----------



## Ruthiebaby88

Love to see everyone's backgrounds - they look great!


----------



## SPYYOPS

Excellent thread! Bought my polystyrene and quikrete today


----------



## Ruthiebaby88

Still haven't heard from anyone who has put their background into and already running tank with fish?


----------



## Malawi_Junkie

*Ruthiebaby88*
Only ones I know of who have done this used real rocks and hang them from the back. Using styro draining the tank is the most logical solution.

*master chi*
I like what you have done. What substrate will you be using?


----------



## master chi

kitana8 said:


> It look sgood, but I think you will suffer the day you need to catch a fish. I don't like caves in permanent background for that very reason, makes it difficult to grab a cadaver and even worse for a live fish...


thanks kitana!! actually the caves haven't been siliconed in yet because I've hollowed them out some to see if some of my real rocks set on top of these caves will hold them in without the glue i also plan on adding a small layer of concrete to the bottom to cover the glass I may end up just painting quickrete on some cichlid to stones to match the background and go with those instead.


----------



## master chi

Malawi_Junkie said:


> *Ruthiebaby88*
> Only ones I know of who have done this used real rocks and hang them from the back. Using styro draining the tank is the most logical solution.
> 
> *master chi*
> I like what you have done. What substrate will you be using?


 thanks i plan on using the carib sea african cichlid sand black with a little white probably not too much though maybe just a 20 lb bag I have raised the caves up an inch and plan on covering the bottom glass with light coat of quickrete as well.


----------



## NuFish

WOW!!! These are some great pieces of aquarium background artwork. Great discussion and ideas sharing.

NuFish


----------



## dollunit

First of all some of these are just...amazing. I'm almost ashamed to to put mine up in the same thread as some of these...but here goes. Its not quite finished but getting there...










More details on what I've done here:
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=216989


----------



## sic_lic1o1

here's my first diy background. Its a 120g tank. I'm working on my second background for my 180g tank. I'll post some pics of it when i'm done . 
thanks for all the infos Malawi_Junkie :thumb:


----------



## Malawi_Junkie

=D> No prob, turned out very nice! Can't wait to see your next one. =D>


----------



## NuFish

This 210 gal tank background is called "Cooling Off". 
This set up is about 6 years old, try picturing lava flowing into ocean cooling



















Very active tank

NuFish


----------



## NuFish

210 gal tank-This background is called "Last Chance Reef"

I think its about 3 years old, trying to create a snap shot of a underwater reef without going salt water :fish: 
a few early pics to show the leaf/layers formations you find of reefs sometimes.


















with white sand

















I really need a better camra :x

NuFish


----------



## Ruthiebaby88

I bet they love all the overhangs and caves in there!


----------



## NuFish

Some of those over-hangs are very deep. Fish will just disappear by drifting backwards into the tank. When the lights are off for a long time and then turned on, the tank look empty; after about 5 minutes, it comes alive with action.

NuFish


----------



## Ruthiebaby88

Nice!


----------



## Andras

ARGH...just as I am liking what I've done with my aquascape I stumble upon this thread. Now I wants rockwall background


----------



## jeaninel

Wow! This is an absolutely awesome and totally inspiring thread. Thanks for posting this. I haven't seen one BG that I didn't like. They're all so beautiful. It really has me excited to try one of my own. I wonder...can this thread be stickied so it will be easy to find? It would be great to have the thread right at the top of the page all the time as I come here often for inspiration.


----------



## jeaninel

Oops. Silly me. I just noticed it's already included in the sticky for DIY links.


----------



## sic_lic1o1

here's my 2nd diy background.
180 gal. 


















video :


----------



## tanpogi

*Malawi_Junkie*

I like the design, the natural look overcome the simplicity of the design :thumb:

my unfinished tanganyika DIY BG 









link to the details how i made it: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=217776


----------



## Malawi_Junkie

*sic_lic1o1*
=D> I really like it, turned out very very good. Makes me want to do another one. I would put a couple matching rocks in the foreground to blend in with the plants. =D> Great Work!

*tanpogi*
:drooling: That's freakin awesome, I love all the detail. You have really out done yourself here. This has to be one of my favorites so far! Can't wait to see it finished, Post again after completion.

You guys are really raising the bar.


----------



## NuFish

That looks very nice, very natural look to the rocks.

NuFish


----------



## venustus2008

Hi Guys, here are the pictures of my first attempt at DIY 3D Cavern Background. 
This is a cement based structure with the concept of fast installation and easy to remove. 
Silicone is not needed.
Background consists of 3 sections; 2 detachable floating modules (stalactites) and 2 sinking rocks (stalagmites).
The right and left sections are neutral buoyancy wedged tightly in between top and bottom braces of the tank while the middle section is made to float vertically and anchored to the side sections giving enough spaces and openings for the fishes to swim around the floating structure.
To ease handling, installation is carried out in the tank fill with 85% water (100 gallons).


----------



## ChadRamsey

That turned out real nice venustus. i love the light effect.


----------



## Ant-man

Figure i'll just throw up my first one I did, just my ten gallon fry tank.

About to start my 120 gallon, and just about to put water in my cousins 75 gallon we did.


----------



## NuFish

Thats a great piece of art work Venustus! I can see you gave it a lot of thought into creating the background. you captured the 3D effect just right.

NuFish


----------



## tanpogi

*venustus2008*
WOW!!  very nice... top2 of my favorites DIY BG so far.. Great job! :thumb: 
here's my finished setup with DIY BG. (sorry for the poor quality of the image)


----------



## Joekahuna

:drooling:


----------



## koslonc

Here is my recently complete background in a 125g.


----------



## ShagPower

In a 46 bowfront. Next time I'll use drylok and cover the entire back of the tank. I only did partial because of limited space.


----------



## rchickering

Here are pics of my 220g background I did:




























Pic from side:


----------



## JBMagi

I am so embarrassed to have a flat vinyl background right now. These look amazing guys. Time to start scouting CL fir a new tank for a BG project. Only problem will be how to hide a 6 foot tank from my wife.


----------



## SoDakCichlid

rchickering
Are those small plants near your backgrounds base live or fake? And what kind of plants are the they look really nice


----------



## rchickering

Thank you - they are fake! I bought them at Michaels.

I made a small base out of styro and painted it to match the rocks then pushed the plant into it and used some silicone to make sure it stayed in place. Then siliconed the base to the bottom of the tank.

Michael's has a lot of good plants. I try to look them over to make sure there isn't any exposed metal or tape/glue that is holding them together. Have used them a few times in my tanks and had pretty good luck. The only issue is they normally have longer "stems" at the bottom as they are made to go in decorations, etc. Makes it a little difficult sometimes to make it fit in the tank.


----------



## aussieafricans

OMG OMG OMG,VENESTUS2008, i think your background just caused me to like . . . . . u know :wink: ahaha, it is truely amazing and going along the lines i was wanting to go with my tanks once i finally move (which is tomorrow) might be a few months until i finally get pics up though , these backgrounds truely are amazing and an inspiration to us all!!!

Ben


----------



## bft3278

heres mine guys, just finished the stand/canopy and bg


----------



## juststayinthecave

These backgrounds are awesome. You guys have started something I'm sure. =D>


----------



## kriskm




----------



## hbbyhorse

kitana8 said:


> Here is mine: 150 gallons intended for Cyathopharynx furcifer,


Which Furcifer's? I just got 8 Ruziba's for my 110 that I'm in the process of building (build thread will follow soon)

I love the BG's! We have some very talented ppl out there =D>


----------



## hbbyhorse

JBMagi said:


> I am so embarrassed to have a flat vinyl background right now. These look amazing guys. Time to start scouting CL for a new tank for a BG project. Only problem will be how to hide a 6 foot tank from my wife.


LOL, that's too funny! Sorry I can't help ya out :lol:

I agree tho, these BG's are amazing! I can't wait to post mine


----------



## Bungy

Here's my background for my 8 foot Malawi display tank.

Under construction:



















Drying off the cement:










Colour added:









Curing outside for 3 days...










Applying the V8 pond sealer:










Filling up the tank:










6 Months later ....





































Bungy


----------



## DanniGirl

Very nice! 
Wow, all these backgrounds are amazing!  opcorn:


----------



## DanniGirl

hbbyhorse said:


> I agree tho, these BG's are amazing! I can't wait to post mine


How far along are you?


----------



## master chi

bungy that tank looks amazing!! good job .

I do wonder what the pond sealer stuff you used was intended to do.
just seal off the background?

it seems like a good idea for making sure nothing flakes off later.

I posted a diy question months ago about clear coat sealer for backgrounds,and that stuff looks the part.

where did you get it?


----------



## FishFlake

hbbyhorse said:


> these BG's are amazing! I can't wait to post mine


Ditto that.

I've started my BG for a 40g (my 1st). Still a ways to go before posting anything, but I'm having fun. Learning a lot here and enjoying everybodys work and enthusiasm.


----------



## Bungy

Master Chi

The V8 pond sealer I bought from Maidenhead Aquatics, made by Blagdon. Its mainly used for sealing up the concrete in garden ponds etc to stop toxins letching into the water or becoming too alkaline. Used on the DIY background it provides a barrier between the cement and the tank water - just to be sure even though I cured it beforehand. It also provides another surface on top of the cement to harden things off a little. It MELTS poly though so all areas must be completely covered with cement before application.


----------



## dlop81




----------



## monisaab

interesting concept dlop81...


----------



## GerBear

*mark P*
Mark- I love this back ground!!!! Any details or helpful hints on making this one? I plan on copying for my tank.


----------



## oligator

Wow background are nice. Thats great!


----------



## oligator

Before I paint and put the sealer.









And now.


----------



## Bungy

Thats a good one.


----------



## hbbyhorse

DanniGirl said:


> hbbyhorse said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, these BG's are amazing! I can't wait to post mine
> 
> 
> 
> How far along are you?
Click to expand...

I've done mine 3 times now . . . more problems than I care to think about, today (8 weeks later) tank is finally filled and has fish in it, but no 3D BG


----------



## DanniGirl

hbbyhorse said:


> I've done mine 3 times now . . . more problems than I care to think about, today (8 weeks later) tank is finally filled and has fish in it, but no 3D BG


Oh- that's a bummer! :? Are you going to attempt it again within the near future?


----------



## peter-trnava

sic_lic1o1 said:


> here's my first diy background. Its a 120g tank. I'm working on my second background for my 180g tank. I'll post some pics of it when i'm done .
> thanks for all the infos Malawi_Junkie :thumb:


This is great BG! I like it


----------



## peter-trnava

Ant-man said:


> Figure i'll just throw up my first one I did, just my ten gallon fry tank.
> 
> About to start my 120 gallon, and just about to put water in my cousins 75 gallon we did.


I like sandstones, fantastic colors


----------



## hbbyhorse

DanniGirl said:


> hbbyhorse said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've done mine 3 times now . . . more problems than I care to think about, today (8 weeks later) tank is finally filled and has fish in it, but no 3D BG
> 
> 
> 
> Oh- that's a bummer! :? Are you going to attempt it again within the near future?
Click to expand...

Not on this tank, I'm thinking about doing one in the 30g Brichardi tank, we'll see how that turns out before I do any others


----------



## Malawi_Junkie

This thread is intended to showcase finished DIY Backgrounds. Please keep all these awesome pics coming.


----------



## Malawi_Junkie

Bump. Lets get some new pics up.


----------



## Saleen281

Here is my tiny tiny 5 gallon fry tank lol I know it's small but I'd does the job lol


----------



## Guest

i didnt do these myself but a member here made them for me lol


----------



## Mike_G

Saleen281 said:


> Here is my tiny tiny 5 gallon fry tank lol I know it's small but I'd does the job lol


That's really cool! :thumb:


----------



## Saleen281

Thanks mike_G it was my trial run lol


----------



## Cerdik

Finished last week.


----------



## matt121966

really cool.


----------



## Dart032

Here is a crappy picture of the background i just finished in my 55 this was my first BG.


----------



## lilcountrygal

Love the background, Dart!! constructive criticism.. I dont like the blue gravel. The background (and fish) would pop with black sand. :thumb:


----------



## Dart032

i agree but thats my wifes input there...


----------



## lilcountrygal

Let her win this one. My husband wanted white sand.... in exchange for getting me a 125. I let him win that one too 

Love the background tho.... wish I was talented enough to do one myself!


----------



## theoryguru

72" BG, 1/2" pink rigid insulation layered, Drylok and Quikrete (Charcoal and Brown) dyes, built in out takes, plumbed for air lines, hidden heater and dual in takes. wedged and siliconed 1/3 (top).


----------



## cichlid85

Wow, everyone here has done an amazing job! The BGs' look great! It really makes a world of difference compared to not having one! Here is my first ever diy bg. Its for a small 15 gal tank. Wanted to keep it simple. I love my tank now!


----------



## Rob1984

venustus2008 said:


> Hi Guys, here are the pictures of my first attempt at DIY 3D Cavern Background.
> This is a cement based structure with the concept of fast installation and easy to remove.
> Silicone is not needed.
> Background consists of 3 sections; 2 detachable floating modules (stalactites) and 2 sinking rocks (stalagmites).
> The right and left sections are neutral buoyancy wedged tightly in between top and bottom braces of the tank while the middle section is made to float vertically and anchored to the side sections giving enough spaces and openings for the fishes to swim around the floating structure.
> To ease handling, installation is carried out in the tank fill with 85% water (100 gallons).


 holy **** dude you wanna make one for me too ****


----------



## JL15219

WOW! Lots a really creative people! opcorn:


----------



## TropheusFriend

I'm sure most of you have seen mine, but here it is again. No fish yet. Working on the cycle now


----------



## cichlid-gal

Awesome TropheusFriend ... love the depth and layout of the background...looks very real and venustus2008 all I can say is WOW ... now I'm thinking caverns too


----------



## zquattrucci

Guams said:


>


ballin :dancing: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## zquattrucci

Rob1984 said:


> venustus2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys, here are the pictures of my first attempt at DIY 3D Cavern Background.
> This is a cement based structure with the concept of fast installation and easy to remove.
> Silicone is not needed.
> Background consists of 3 sections; 2 detachable floating modules (stalactites) and 2 sinking rocks (stalagmites).
> The right and left sections are neutral buoyancy wedged tightly in between top and bottom braces of the tank while the middle section is made to float vertically and anchored to the side sections giving enough spaces and openings for the fishes to swim around the floating structure.
> To ease handling, installation is carried out in the tank fill with 85% water (100 gallons).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> holy #%$& dude you wanna make one for me too darn
Click to expand...

also ballin


----------



## ratbones86

i think persionally the one venustus2008 did IMO is the best i love how it had free floating sections and different parts besides the background itself. Very nice work. All of these are really good to btw. I think i might make one for my kyoga's when i get them lol


----------



## R-DUB

Here is my second one with LED lighting Incorporated into the BG>


----------



## famousdan314

This is my 5 gallon fry tank, no fry yet, going to add a small plant and not quite sure what else. The rock itself is made up of the common styrofoam and concrete it takes up half of the back and has a large cave running through it. I used a magnet and some silicone on the bottom to hold it in place. It actually takes up less space than it appears since there is a huge cave running through it. So far it has been holding up great, i'm getting ready to add a plant. Was curious if the size is sufficient enough for a fry tank. I have a whisper HOB filter for a 10-15 gallon tank so im filtering pretty decently. Im using a submersible heater inside the filter slot. In addition, I am running an air stone for water movement and oxygen exchange. Here are some pics, also let me know what you think of the module. Im also currently working on a background for my 40g.


----------



## newone757

looks nice. I imagine its gonna be a PITA to catch fish in there though lol


----------



## cichlid-gal

newone757 said:


> looks nice. I imagine its gonna be a PITA to catch fish in there though lol


I was just having the same thoughts...I LOVE the concept though but I struggle with catching fish even when all decorations and rock are taken out of the tank :fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## newone757

cichlid-gal said:


> newone757 said:
> 
> 
> 
> looks nice. I imagine its gonna be a PITA to catch fish in there though lol
> 
> 
> 
> I was just having the same thoughts...I LOVE the concept though but I struggle with catching fish even when all decorations and rock are taken out of the tank :fish: :fish: :fish:
Click to expand...

Haha me too. It does look awesome though so it should be worth it. When I think of fry tanks I think of ugly/boring but functional tanks. This one you can actually show to (non-fish) people and they will think its cool


----------



## thatbb6

If I buy an acrylic tank, how can I stuff my DIY BG into it with all the braces blocking on top? Is there any way to go around it?


----------



## TropheusFriend

thatbb6 said:


> If I buy an acrylic tank, how can I stuff my DIY BG into it with all the braces blocking on top? Is there any way to go around it?


I made modules and siliconed each piece to the back of the tank and to adjacent pieces.


----------



## famousdan314

My 40 gallon Mbuna tank with DIY background


----------



## thatbb6

^^Looks great!
Where did you get that artificial plant?


----------



## famousdan314

Thatbb6, i just bought it at a local tropical fish store in Brea,CA.


----------



## Ruthiebaby88

I love the backgrounds everyone is creating! They are super cool!

Here's my dilemma - my tank is a room divider. The edge that is against the wall is the narrow right hand side of the tank. Both long edges are open to viewing.

A background would block the view from the front or the back.

I wonder whether I could create a rocky middle section for the tank so that the fish could swim over and around it, but it would divide the tank so fish could hide on either side of it as well. It would be good if I could stack my actual rocks against and on top of it as well.

Do you think it would work? Either a knife ridge of granite cutting through the middle - or a series of caves or arches.


----------



## elimsprint

My 72gal with my first attempt at a 3D BG. I tried to match the rocks I picked up from a rock face on my property.
Kim


----------



## havoc644

Bookmarked and followed! I just ordered my 120 Gallon tank and am looking for ideas on the background.

Thanks guys and gals for sharing..

I will make sure to create a build thread for my Chiclid Tank. :thumb:


----------



## ratbones86

Top one is no flash bottom is with flash. This tank houses 6 white calvus and 5 paracyps. All juvies.


----------



## ratbones86

elimsprint said:


> My 72gal with my first attempt at a 3D BG. I tried to match the rocks I picked up from a rock face on my property.
> Kim


You have sponge filters behind the background under those powerheads? If so how did you get the sponges behind there and still allow plenty of water to get to them?


----------



## ozman

the talent of you all that have made these backgrounds is beyond words  congrats to you all =D>


----------



## Saleen281

my 135 gallon


----------



## HX67

Hi all.

Great DIY section, I found lots of inspiration browsing your projects!
I wish to add some with mine.

This is my mudskipper paludarium hardscape, pvc/great stuff/grout and such:


































Thanks for looking.
Thanks again for a great diy forum!


----------



## Borsig

famousdan314 said:


> My 40 gallon Mbuna tank with DIY background


How did you make this one?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

HX67 said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Great DIY section, I found lots of inspiration browsing your projects!
> I wish to add some with mine.
> 
> This is my mudskipper paludarium hardscape, pvc/great stuff/grout and such:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> Thanks again for a great diy forum!


Fantastic! Looks incredibly real...


----------



## tomas2010

2012-04-08 19.49.52 by tom.chlipala, on Flickr


----------



## d-clem

first post on this forum, and first african tank. Here is mine as it is cycling. The rocks will be changed eventually as the funds arise but be easy on me.


Untitled by D-Clem, on Flickr


Untitled by D-Clem, on Flickr


----------



## HX67

Hardscape done for a crabarium:









DIY rockwall, DIY rootsies.


----------



## peter-trnava

HX67 said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Great DIY section, I found lots of inspiration browsing your projects!
> I wish to add some with mine.
> 
> This is my mudskipper paludarium hardscape, pvc/great stuff/grout and such:
> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-knefeUGAovA/TDEEXUQWb7I/AAAAAAAAA5o/T75YqIL2keY/w792-h594-no/DSC07929.JPG
> [img]https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-pHriSfNEnbo/TDEEXsLoHKI/AAAAAAAAA5o/wTuQ6NSnfQU/w954-h514-no/DSC07927.JPG
> [img]https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-khmP3PX_VXs/TDEEX6ra9fI/AAAAAAAAA5o/MuqoFsMab10/w949-h594-no/DSC07939.JPG
> 
> [img]https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-h26khshLgL0/TEAVY2JYxlI/AAAAAAAAA5o/9Y7Dus3UWRE/w792-h594-no/DSC07995.JPG
> Thanks for looking.
> Thanks again for a great diy forum![/quote]
> 
> Could u be so kind to describe how didi u created this amazing wood?
> Thx


----------



## peter-trnava

HX67 said:


> Hardscape done for a crabarium:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DIY rockwall, DIY rootsies.


Great job, congrats!!!!


----------



## HX67

peter-trnava said:


> HX67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hardscape done for a crabarium:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DIY rockwall, DIY rootsies.
> 
> 
> 
> Great job, congrats!!!!
Click to expand...

Thanks, Peter!



peter-trnava said:


> HX67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all.
> 
> Great DIY section, I found lots of inspiration browsing your projects!
> I wish to add some with mine.
> 
> This is my mudskipper paludarium hardscape, pvc/great stuff/grout and such:
> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-knefeUGAovA/TDEEXUQWb7I/AAAAAAAAA5o/T75YqIL2keY/w792-h594-no/DSC07929.JPG
> [img]https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-pHriSfNEnbo/TDEEXsLoHKI/AAAAAAAAA5o/wTuQ6NSnfQU/w954-h514-no/DSC07927.JPG
> [img]https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-khmP3PX_VXs/TDEEX6ra9fI/AAAAAAAAA5o/MuqoFsMab10/w949-h594-no/DSC07939.JPG
> 
> [img]https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-h26khshLgL0/TEAVY2JYxlI/AAAAAAAAA5o/9Y7Dus3UWRE/w792-h594-no/DSC07995.JPG
> Thanks for looking.
> Thanks again for a great diy forum![/quote]
> 
> Could u be so kind to describe how didi u created this amazing wood?
> Thx[/quote]
> 
> Mmm, are we allowed to link our very amateur blogs on this site?
Click to expand...


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

> Mmm, are we allowed to link our very amateur blogs on this site?


As long as you are not selling anything, go for it. That tangle of roots is awesome looking.


----------



## HX67

Iggy Newcastle said:


> Mmm, are we allowed to link our very amateur blogs on this site?
> 
> 
> 
> As long as you are not selling anything, go for it. That tangle of roots is awesome looking.
Click to expand...

Fair enough. I've sold some of this stuff, so no links. Thanks, Iggy, for your word.

A few pics of the process of the rootsie hardscape Peter asked about:
scetch:








Mass:








Shape:








Sculpting:








Doing it (about 3 layers):









Materials:
extruded polystyrene
polyurethane foam (great stuff)
pvc pipe
stainless steel wire
vinyl rope
tile adhesive
acrylic copolymer
grout

Hope this opens up the process, Peter.


----------



## peter-trnava

HX67 said:


> Hope this opens up the process, Peter.


Thank you, it was very clear & illustrative & creative. :thumb: =D> 
Excellent job. I am inspired.


----------



## HX67

peter-trnava said:


> I am inspired.


This makes me very happy, Peter!


----------



## peter-trnava

I like this mossy finishing


----------



## jstrick87

Hello! This is my first post to this forum, and I thought I'd share my DIY background. I was inspired by some of the backgrounds I saw on this site, so now that it's finished I figured I'd join up and share my experience as well. It's still in the cycling process, so no fish yet but I'm pretty happy with the finished product. I will be stocking it with mbuna. 

My 55g DIY concrete background:


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

Very nice jstrick! Looks great!


----------



## jstrick87

Thank you! I owe the inspiration to the awesome posts on this forum!


----------



## Deeda

I really like the way your background came out jsrick87! Is the cutout section at the top for a power filter?


----------



## jstrick87

Yes it is! I actually left a little too much room because at first there wasn't enough flat space for the filter to fit. Then I over compensated a little and made too big of a space. I still think it's ok though, and I learned a lot for my next background project!


----------



## Deeda

I think it looks just fine the way it is, better to be too large than not large enough.


----------



## jstrick87

Thanks! I agree, I'd rather have too much room for filtration than not enough


----------



## itsme_Amanda

everyone's tanks look AMAZING!


----------



## Sheriman22

Working on mine now but trying to decide if i want to just glue it on to tank or maybe glue it to tile pieces and make it removable. One side removable is convenient but also could have issues with it moving over time. Anyone else think one is better than another?


----------

